# Wire Size One More Time



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

I am building a new layout and will have 2 loops about of about 80' of track each.
The layout is U shaped, 11' across the back with one 12' leg, and one 16' leg, Pictures to come soon.
I think I should use 16 gauge solid copper bus lines and feeders about every three feet of 18 gauge stranded.
I will solder the feeders to the track, and am thinking about using the suitcase connectors between the feeders and the bus. The layout is in the house, no humidity issues.
Do you think that is sufficient?

Thanks in advance for your comments,
Aflyer


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Sounds good enough to me. I used 18ga. strand for my track on a lil' bitty 4' X 8' -- works fine. But getting the transformer thumbscrew to tighten around the 18ga. wad is tough -- I should have added a solderless connector for ease of attachment.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Nuttinbutflyer,
Thank you,
Aflyer


----------



## Dave Farquhar (Feb 20, 2013)

According to my rough calculations, you stand to lose around .14 volts over the distance of your 16 gauge bus, at worst. If you stepped down to 14 gauge, you'd lose .11 volts, so 16 gauge sounds just fine to me.

The one thing you might consider, though, is that 10 or 12 gauge Romex might be cheaper than your 16 gauge wire, unless you already have the 16 gauge wire on hand, of course.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Dave,
Thank you for the response. My first guess was that 16 gauge would be big enough, but received some input on another forum that I should upgrade to 14 gauge. Which you are also advocating.

Funny you suggested Romex, as that is what I was going to buy If I need to go to 12, I actually have part of a box on hand, it might be enough for one loop.

I was planning on buying 14/3, and buying one more color so I could have different colors for inner and outer loops. 

Aflyer


----------



## Dave Farquhar (Feb 20, 2013)

There's certainly no harm in using the 12 gauge you have on hand. If it's enough for a loop, that'll save you some cash. Good call on having a different color for your different loops. It's amazing how quickly we forget which wire is for which loop.


----------

